# Which Gaming headset to buy?



## suraswami (Apr 3, 2012)

I have these four options not sure which one to pick.

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

The Corsair is cheaper on Amazon and also like the fact that it has better cushion (memory foam?).

I want to go with Logitech as it seems to be better out of the 4 and also has multiple cushion options.

The current one I have is ABS FX-7 USB 7.1 channel gaming headset.  Decent one, sound is excellent but not enough cushion, I wear glasses and after a while my ears hurt.

This is my review of the ABS headset.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1698225&postcount=111


Also my wife is going to buy me for my Birthday, so she let me choose rather than getting me something that I won't like 

Budget $100.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Apr 3, 2012)

I would suggest going with the Corsair 1500.  I've seen nothing but good reviews on it and I would think it would be more durable with it having a metal construction rather than plastic.  Also larger speakers and it's cheaper.  It also has a two year warranty rather than a one year.


----------



## DOM (Apr 3, 2012)

I got the 1300 and I like it


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 3, 2012)

I have the Vengeance 1500 and it's very nice.  Soft cushions that fit completely around my ears.  But if I don't put it on just right, it will irritate a bit after long use. But then I have large ears.

Don't get it for the surround.  Not sure it works that great, but it does have good stereo and is great for games.

Also, it's the first set I've had that cost more than $25.  So I don't have anything else to compare it too.  I just know they sound really good.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2012)

Did you check the large thread out that is stuck to the top of the forum? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100173


----------



## suraswami (Apr 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> Did you check the large thread out that is stuck to the top of the forum? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100173



Yes I did and infact I also posted my review on my current set.

Anyway read review on Toms and narrowed to Creative and Corsair.  In the end I orderd Creative, price won the deal and shouldn't be that bad from a good company.

And keep the extra money to buy a new CPU 

2 gifts


----------



## suraswami (Apr 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> I got the 1300 and I like it



BTW can u answer my pm?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

the whole plastic vs. metal doesn't matter. there are headphones over $500 almost all made out of plastic even the chambers.

the Logitech one is pretty popular.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 6, 2012)

Got the Creative 3D sigma yesterday and played BF3.  All I can say is WOW!  I was missing those sound effects on my old one.

Movies sound much better.

Music I kind of like my old one, sounds much crisper, but haven't spent time to play with EQ settings.

9 Rating.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a pity you can't get the Logitech G930?
I wasn't expecting much when I bought them but boy!! very powerful sound and playing BF3 is simply amazing! Very comfy to wear too! and wireless!


----------

